

How Group Think Rules What We Like - edw519
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2009/12/st_clive_thompson/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Index+3+%28Top+Stories+2%29%29&utm_content=My+Yahoo

======
opoloqo
hmmmm... <http://www.grupthink.com/>

